# Husqvarna Replacement Parts



## LatterRain (Jul 26, 2016)

Where are Husqvarna and Craftmans replacement parts produced?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I think a little bit of everywhere. We have a few members on here that might be able to provide more info. It seems Briggs & Stratton has cornered a big portion of the parts market.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Depends on the part. 
Most are China/Mexico,..some Canada.


----------

